# TISS a question for you ..



## Marylou (Jul 26, 2004)

I was reading in some post a took note that you have a daughter on lexapro, I am supposed to take that for my IBS-d and panic, problem is, I am afraid to take it.lol I have a phobia of meds. so, I was wondering, did your daughter have side effects and how is dhe doing with it? I hate to bother you about this but I can't seem to get a response anyplace. Best wishes to you and your daughter.marylou


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Pleae don't apologize for asking ANY question. We are all here to help ourselves AND others if we can! My daughter has been on lexapro for almost 10 months and is doing very well on it. So far NO side effects which she did have on Luvox and Prozac. She is not taking the lexapro for D though. She has OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) and it has helped her alot. She still has some symptoms but they are not distressing to her. Many people seem to do well on the lexapro for anxiety and D. I understand about being phobic trying new meds. I am terrified that it will make my C worse, I'll feel more anxiety, etc but I've learned that if you try something and it doesn't work, then you can stop taking it. Best of luck! Tiss


----------

